
Are you using the term ‘AI’ incorrectly? - eaguyhn
https://hackernoon.com/are-you-using-the-term-ai-incorrectly-911ac23ab4f5
======
siruncledrew
I hear it used incorrectly all the time in the business world. People usually
just say “we use AI and machine learning” to do XYZ better then wave their
hands in the air at the technical background.

